# Wood/Coal Furnace Identification - Energy Tech



## pconn171 (Nov 29, 2007)

I cannot find any information on wood furnace that I have in my basement.  I want to get the unit running, but I may need some parts for it.  I'm assuming the company is either out of business or has been bought out by someone, but regardless, I need to find someone that may still support the product.  My information on the unit is as follows:
The door is labeled "Energy Tech"
The label has the following:
Energy Conservation and Technology Corporation
Model 8020
Fuel: wood/coal

That's all I can remember, but I believe the label also mentioned that the company was in Wisconsin and the unit was built in 1981.  Any help is appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 1, 2007)

pconn171 said:
			
		

> I cannot find any information on wood furnace that I have in my basement.  I want to get the unit running, but I may need some parts for it.  I'm assuming the company is either out of business or has been bought out by someone, but regardless, I need to find someone that may still support the product.  My information on the unit is as follows:
> The door is labeled "Energy Tech"
> The label has the following:
> Energy Conservation and Technology Corporation
> ...



It might help if you can post some pictures of the label and the unit itself, especially any distinguishing parts like the door, firebox setup, stuff like that...

Gooserider


----------



## derbygreg (Dec 1, 2007)

I am pretty sure the 8020 stands for 80 percent wood 20 percent coal.

get pics posted like gooserider says


----------



## dhower (Dec 31, 2007)

I also have the same Energy Tech unit hooked up as an add-on wood furnance Installed prior to 1982 by the prior owner of the house. I can not find any info on the comapny. The HVAC company who installed it is still in business in washington pa. I talked with the parts dept guy about replacement grates but they were no help (I want to burn anthricite in mine) If you have any questions on your unit let me know.


----------

